# night sights



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

well today after getting printed for my AZ non-res CCW application i noticed a new-to-me gun store across the street from the print place (in a town i don't normally frequent) so i just had to go in and see what they had. in fact they had a lot more than i expected them to. lots of handguns and rifles, a fair amount of high-end ammo and lots of gear.

after browsing a bit and grabbing a leather open-top mag carrier and some new bore brushes i asked about night sights for my G27. he had True Glow and factory Glock on hand so i opted for the Glock ones. $80 installed. not bad in my book considering what i usually see on the interwebz are priced at least that or higher, then there's shipping and wait time. i think i'm gonna like 'em!

it's not what i set out to do today but i ain't mad. i still got my other stuff done too!

now to wait the 75 days for AZ to send me my card.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd say that's a good deal. They installed them while you waited?


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

DJ Niner said:


> I'd say that's a good deal. They installed them while you waited?


yep, took him like 5 minutes or so. the rear sight is centered just as the original one was and the gun shoots as well as before.

i might have to take my G22 down there next time.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Heckuva deal!


----------

